# Chapter 5 IECC



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Is this enforced in your area?

*



505.2.2.2 Automatic lighting shutoff.

Click to expand...

*


> Buildings larger than 5,000 square feet (465 m2) shall be equipped with an automatic control device to shut off lighting in those areas. This automatic control device shall function on either: 1. A scheduled basis, using time-of-day, with an independent program schedule that controls the interior lighting in areas that do not exceed 25,000 square feet (2323 m2) and are not more than one floor; or 2. An occupant sensor that shall turn lighting off within 30 minutes of an occupant leaving a space; or 3. A signal from another control or alarm system that indicates the area is unoccupied. *
> 
> Exception: *The following shall not require an automatic control device: 1._ Sleeping unit _(see Section 505.2.3). 2. Lighting in spaces where patient care is directly provided. 3. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger occupant safety or security.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

It's all about occ sensors around here.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know what code it is but occupancy sensors everywhere are pretty much standard around here.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

But that is by design BBQ not code. In commercial.
I believe. I have seen no requirement in any code ,YET.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Is there an Iono option?

I'm going back to the other place you guys make me feel dumb.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

leland said:


> But that is by design BBQ not code. In commercial.
> I believe. I have seen no requirement in any code ,YET.


I don't think it is design choice, I believe MA has adopted some energy codes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.energycodes.gov/publications/research/documents/caseStudies/massachusetts_case_study.pdf


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I don't know what code it is but occupancy sensors everywhere are pretty much standard around here.


Thats from the International Energy Conservation Code, the same wording is found is chapter 13 of the Florida Building Code.(also an ICC document)

Here is a link to the International Codes if anyone is interested.

I prefer installs with only occupancy sensors. There has only been one install with programmable systems I didn't get called back to defeat.(IT building, childs play for them)


----------

